# Hoping to identify motor and year range



## benjaminring (Oct 23, 2020)

Any idea how to identify this motor? 677010 is stamped on the cylinder head, and 510245 is stamped on the generator. It was a barn find with no information.  I would like to rebuild the motor. It has compression, fire, need a carburetor, and spark plug to see if it will run. What type of spark plug is recommended? Anything else will be helpful also. Thanks


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 23, 2020)

Can you show a Good bright shot of Both Sides? I am seeing some similar looking engines on Google but it's hard to say .... I am trying to help if I can but I am no expert.

Kinda looks like a Villiers maybe. If so it's a 2 stroke (gas & oil mix)


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 23, 2020)

Maybe ?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2020)

It's a 1960's Power Products engine (mower type engine)


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 26, 2020)

Hard to upload pics to server


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 26, 2020)

I


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 26, 2020)

U


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 27, 2020)

bricycle said:


> It's a 1960's Power Products engine (mower type






bricycle said:


> It's a 1960's Power Products engine (mower type engine)



What type spark plug can be used? It has compression. Needs a carburetor


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2020)

Prob a Champion J6J / J8J plug or equivalent


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the information.  I can't find anything on the internet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2020)

I know nothing about these but what I do know is if you are experimenting with plugs is check to make sure the reach doesn't cause a problem. I'd install the plug, turn it by hand, then remove the plug to see if there is any contact before trying to put the fire to it.V/r Shawn


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 27, 2020)

Thats the problem I have. Plugs i have tried dont have clearance


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2020)

Yours has different ignition than I have ever seen... looks way older than engine.
Here's what one usually looks like...


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 27, 2020)

@bricycle wouldn't the plug be a shorty like this ?

I ask because it is also showing Lauson/Tecumseh but it's also saying back into the 1940s


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 27, 2020)

I will try it and let u know.  Thanks


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 27, 2020)

benjaminring said:


> I will try it and let u know.  Thanks



Some of the oldest mowers & tillers my dad used to have used little sized plugs like this. I wouldn't go buy this exact plug but reference how short it is & maybe try a cheap 1 for good measures of it hitting the piston


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2020)

Height challanged plugs are fine, may run a teency bit hotter, but that should work. gap at .030, no smaller than .025


----------

